# HR24 - DECA Adapter for Internet



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

Ok, I went through the nightmare (brand new to DTV) install which left me with MRV but not internet. I understand that the HR24 is either DECA or Ethernet, and not both. With that said, I refuse to spend another $100 getting a install just for the internet, I'd rather buy the parts and do it myself. I also figured the install wouldn't give me a wireless bridge as I don't have any nice place to run more CAT5 or RG6.

So my question is this. Can I do this... See Attachment.


As you can see from the picture, I am putting the DECA adapter inline between the SWM power box and the HR24. 

Does this work? 

Can the DECA adapter run off 12volts? 

Can I put the DECA adapter inline anywhere, or does it need its own RG6 run to the SWM box? 

If not , I could put my wireless bridge somewhere else in the house that has a empty coax line running to my box outside (where my SWM is). Because my SWM is outside, and my cable internet comes in via coax as well, there isn't anywhere in my house with two coax runs to the same place so its difficult to hardwire a DECA to the internet.

Make sense? Ping this thread back with any questions, clarifications, or even better....answers, thanks a ton.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

you need one more splitter (unless you have a spare port on the swm).. putting it in line like that will block any reciever behind it..
also the deca will need it's own powersupply..


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

here's a pic: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2466259&postcount=7


----------



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

I thought as much. It's ok. Even though my SWM is outside, what I'm gonna do is just connect a random COAX run that is in a room without TV or Internet.

(SWM)<---->(COAX in Random Room)<--->(DECA Adapter)<--->(Power & Wireless Bridge)

Sorry the power and wireless bridge label is more of a "Y" one to DECA 18v power, one a ethernet line to my bridge.

Thanks so much for your help, 5 minutes on here kicking the a$$ of 5 hours on the phone yesterday with tech support. And now I'll actually own the equipment, thank you solid state.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

enderSTi said:


> Ok, I went through the nightmare (brand new to DTV) install which left me with MRV but not internet. I understand that the HR24 is either DECA or Ethernet, and not both. With that said, I refuse to spend another $100 getting a install just for the internet, I'd rather buy the parts and do it myself. I also figured the install wouldn't give me a wireless bridge as I don't have any nice place to run more CAT5 or RG6.
> 
> So my question is this. Can I do this... See Attachment.
> 
> ...


As others have said, no, you can't do _that._

You need:
A DECA
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
A power supply for the DECA
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Supply-(PS18DER0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
and maybe a splitter
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...itter-(2-2150-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=


----------



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

Would putting in a splitter degrade the signal? I'm not familiar with SAT but with cable I always tried to split as least amount of times as possible.

Thanks again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

enderSTi said:


> Would putting in a splitter degrade the signal? I'm not familiar with SAT but with cable I always tried to split as least amount of times as possible.
> 
> Thanks again.


Maybe not "degrade" but will drop the level. One needs to understand how splitters work and their effects, but normally this shouldn't be an issue, if done correctly.


----------



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

Ah, ok, SWM splitter nice. 

Alright, I'm gonna buy that stuff.

Thanks so much for your help, I figured I was reposting a little bit, but I had a hard time finding info on HR24 stuff.

Thanks again.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

enderSTi said:


> Would putting in a splitter degrade the signal? I'm not familiar with SAT but with cable I always tried to split as least amount of times as possible.


Well it depends on how much it's already split. If your SWM goes to a 4-way splitter, I wouldn't think twice about splitting it again for the 'bridge'.

If it goes to an 8-way splitter, it would certainly be _preferable_ to have a coax run to one of the unused ports on the 8-way.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Well it depends on how much it's already split. If your SWM goes to a 4-way splitter, I wouldn't think twice about splitting it again for the 'bridge'.
> 
> If it goes to an 8-way splitter, it would certainly be _preferable_ to have a coax run to one of the unused ports on the 8-way.


FWIW: I've had to go 2-way to 4-way to 2-way and worked fine. Of course I didn't use long coax runs between them, but had 60' feeding them.
With an 8-way feeding another 8-way you've just about run out of signal.


----------



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, mine is a dish->4way->boxes right now. I'm just gonna split it. I may just buck up and run some CAT five around my living room to my router...

Otherwise, I'm just gonna get a good ole Linksys WRT54g and convert it to a bridge, $18 bucks on ebay....choices choices...


----------



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

Solid state order done, now all I have to do is wait!

Thanks again for all of your help, this forum frickin rules. 5 Minutes on here vs. 5 hours on the phone, thanks again guys.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

It's really unfortunate that DirecTV isn't allowing the on-board ethernet to bridge onto the DECA network. Needing a separate deca with its own split feed and power inserter just to bridge on a LAN for VOD seems messy and costly, when it's very likely one receiver will have nearby networking. I'm of the camp that more coax splices and splits means more potential issues to troubleshoot.

For now I'm just going without VOD. I never used it much anyway.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

djrobx said:


> It's really unfortunate that DirecTV isn't allowing the on-board ethernet to bridge onto the DECA network. Needing a separate deca with its own split feed and power inserter just to bridge on a LAN for VOD seems messy and costly, when it's very likely one receiver will have nearby networking. I'm of the camp that more coax splices and splits means more potential issues to troubleshoot.
> 
> For now I'm just going without VOD. I never used it much anyway.


It isn't "unfortunate" that they won't allow something that causes the DVR to slow down as it steals CPU cycles away from the DVR functions.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

djrobx said:


> It's really unfortunate that DirecTV isn't allowing the on-board ethernet to bridge onto the DECA network. Needing a separate deca with its own split feed and power inserter just to bridge on a LAN for VOD seems messy and costly, when it's very likely one receiver will have nearby networking. I'm of the camp that more coax splices and splits means more potential issues to troubleshoot.
> 
> For now I'm just going without VOD. I never used it much anyway.


I am doing what you describe and it is working fine. I know it is not supported but until/unless I notice a problem I can't justify the extra expense.

I use VOD very little also.


----------



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

> It isn't "unfortunate" that they won't allow something that causes the DVR to slow down as it steals CPU cycles away from the DVR functions.


Actually, most modern computing platforms have networking hardware has a separate chip for handing network traffic, then shares the data via a shared memory chunk. Its actually a quite fast and efficient thing. (Just like your PC and a external NIC, the NIC does all the work, and most desktops just have a integrated NIC on the motherboard).

My guess is that DTV's ultimate goal was that the installs would be going much smoother than they have been with this whole room thing. Eventually, the techs will know to say "So if you want VOD, your're gonna need this" or it will just become part of the standard install package.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*@enderSTi:*

If you had DirecTV perform the MRV upgrade, did they not include an additional DECA for connecting the DECA cloud to your current home network? When I asked for the upgrade, you should have been asked if you use DirecTV on Demand. If you answered yes to that, your order should have been for the upgrade plus Internet. You should just be able to call back to DirecTV and request that they complete your install which should include that "extra" DECA and any splitters needed.

As for owning the equipment, except for any receivers that are leased, you own all of the equipment that has been installed at your house by DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

enderSTi said:


> Actually, most modern computing platforms have networking hardware has a separate chip for handing network traffic, then shares the data via a shared memory chunk. Its actually a quite fast and efficient thing. (Just like your PC and a external NIC, the NIC does all the work, and most desktops just have a integrated NIC on the motherboard).
> 
> My guess is that DTV's ultimate goal was that the installs would be going much smoother than they have been with this whole room thing. Eventually, the techs will know to say "So if you want VOD, your're gonna need this" or it will just become part of the standard install package.


Most modern computing platorms are not the HR DVRs. It has been verified by DirecTV that the DVRs that have 2 ethernet connections are not hardware switched connections. They steal CPU cycles from the DVR if devices are plugged into both ports. It can cause unpredictable problems not only in the HRs, but in other devices on your home network. It is not recommended.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Phil T said:


> I am doing what you describe and it is working fine. I know it is not supported but until/unless I notice a problem I can't justify the extra expense.
> 
> I use VOD very little also.


You are probably not doing this on an HR24 or H24, though. The will not work correctly in that configuration. And if they worked briefly, they would revert to ethernet connection only (no DECA) upon reboot. Upon reboot, if an ethernet cable is connected, the boxes come up in ethernet mode, not DECA.


----------



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

DogLover said:


> Most modern computing platorms are not the HR DVRs. It has been verified by DirecTV that the DVRs that have 2 ethernet connections are not hardware switched connections. They steal CPU cycles from the DVR if devices are plugged into both ports. It can cause unpredictable problems not only in the HRs, but in other devices on your home network. It is not recommended.


Ohhh, haha, that sucks then. I rescind my previous comment. That really irks me(I work in embedded systems, and this concept isn't old). But oh well.

@Merg
Yes, I did say to the tech I wanted MRV as well as On Demand (I ordered the MRV $3/mo with him there). Even his supervisor was there for the conversation. When we talked about On Demand, all he said I needed was a wireless bridge to my HR24, to get into my network (which I knew I had to get), he even quoted a model number of a good bridge. What I think the problem is, is that the internet and MRV wasn't in my original work order (nor could it be because I ordered my service prior to May 13th.) I have tried talking to multiple CSR's to try and get my install changed to "incomplete install", but nobody will do it, or is able to, I'm not sure which. But in the end I am spending $75 on equipment, instead of $75 on a install. I guess its the principle of the thing for me.

For everything else DTV I really enjoyed my experience, its just a bummer that the information and install kinks havn't been worked out yet. I mean unless one is a forum savy user, there has to be many other non-technical people that are having a hell of a time getting these new features to work.

Again, thanks for all of your's help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

enderSTi said:


> Ohhh, haha, that sucks then. I rescind my previous comment. That really irks me(I work in embedded systems, and this concept isn't old). But oh well.
> 
> @Merg
> Yes, I did say to the tech I wanted MRV as well as On Demand (I ordered the MRV $3/mo with him there). Even his supervisor was there for the conversation. When we talked about On Demand, all he said I needed was a wireless bridge to my HR24, to get into my network (which I knew I had to get), he even quoted a model number of a good bridge. What I think the problem is, is that the internet and MRV wasn't in my original work order (nor could it be because I ordered my service prior to May 13th.) I have tried talking to multiple CSR's to try and get my install changed to "incomplete install", but nobody will do it, or is able to, I'm not sure which. But in the end I am spending $75 on equipment, instead of $75 on a install. I guess its the principle of the thing for me.
> ...


The info that the installer provided to you is not completely correct as hooking up the wireless bridge to your HR24 would then take the HR24 out of the DECA cloud. You will definitely need a DECA to keep the DECA cloud and give you access to the Internet. As stated, you can easily split one of the coax runs right before one of your receivers. The split will then go to the DECA, which is then connected to a PI and a CAT5 to your router or wireless bridge.

- Merg


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

DogLover said:


> You are probably not doing this on an HR24 or H24, though. The will not work correctly in that configuration. And if they worked briefly, they would revert to ethernet connection only (no DECA) upon reboot. Upon reboot, if an ethernet cable is connected, the boxes come up in ethernet mode, not DECA.


You are correct. I am using a HR22-100 and the HR24 is getting the internet through the coax. My HR22 is in the basement near my router so it is a very easy hardwire hookup. That receiver sees very little use except to record programs to watch via MRV when the HR24 has both tuners tied up.

During my my install (test market) the installer seemed very knowledgeable about MRV but plugged all three DVR's into existing eithernet connections.

I noticed the problem after he left on the HR24 info screen.


----------



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

@The Merg

Yep, that's the plan. Or I may not split it, and instead hook it all up to an existing COAX run that is in a room with nothing connected to it. For me either will work, and because my house isn't wired for ethernet, I'll have to use a wireless bridge.

Thanks again.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

enderSTi said:


> @The Merg
> 
> Yep, that's the plan. Or I may not split it, and instead hook it all up to an existing COAX run that is in a room with nothing connected to it. For me either will work, and because my house isn't wired for ethernet, I'll have to use a wireless bridge.
> 
> Thanks again.


If you have an extra RG6 run that would be somewhat near your router, that would be the best line to run. That way your wireless adapter will be as close to your router as possible in order to give you the best wireless signal. Of course, if you have an RG6 line right near your router, you could then just run a CAT5 from the DECA straight to your router.

- Merg


----------



## enderSTi (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, thats the problem, who runs double RG6 runs close to each other (besides half the people on here). In the house I build ....two words....server room.

Thanks for all your help, I'll write up how it goes.


----------



## Ghengis (Jan 2, 2007)

I think the main problem is the lack of experience of the DTV installers. I was running the MRV beta for months with no problem. I had DTV come and install the SWiM and DECA upgrade.
They actually swapped out my 2 HR-20s for HR-24s because the installer said they would not work. DTV then tried to charge me $199/ea for an upgrade fee. 
I called them and ended up getting 1 for free and 1 for $100 charge.
The next thing the installer did was install my 1 HR-22 with a DECA adapter and installed both HR-24 with the Coax and the ethernet that was their from the HR-22s.
I did not realize before he left and until I started setting up the MRV that this does not work.
I decided to just order a DECA and power adapter myself and hook that up to my LAN.
The installer said he didn't know much about Whole House as this was his first install. Had I researched first, I would have had him install the extra DECA for me. (Don't feel like calling and scheduling another install for that)

Dave


----------

